# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Sweettooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoke 3 acids Kuba a week. I love it. Very sweet tip, great smell and taste. If your tired of a regular Cigar smoke try one.

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Sweettooth


----------

